# Livery Yards West lothian/Edinburgh/Falkirk area



## ellie028 (4 May 2014)

*Desperately *seeking a small, quiet livery yard within West lothian, Edinburgh or Falkirk area that is at the most a 30-40 minute walk from the nearest bus stop or train station as I currently do not have a car, so rely on public transport. 

I preferably am looking for a privately owned yard in which owners are on site, with very few liveries, however larger and more busy yards will be taken into consideration. 

I have a young Highland filly who is exceptionally well behaved and very good with other horses, dogs and is generally just very well mannered. She is currently kept at a yard which is quite a distance from where I live and doesn't have the required facilities that I need to start doing ground work with her. So a an indoor or outdoor school is necessary. She is happy to live in and out, so as long as there is an arena, stabling is not a major requirement. 

If you know of any yards, or currently own/manage a yard with spaces, it would be greatly appreciated if you could PM me, as looking to move her before June/July.

You may also contact me on 07783158348

Thank you!


----------



## chotty (4 May 2014)

Springfield livery in Penicuik currently have spaces. Nice yard with a nice outdoor school. Not sure if it's too far for you though!


----------



## RhossT (19 May 2014)

Where are you based? There are some around Falkirk but if you have to get to Falkirk then catch a bus that runs every two hours, I can't imagine it would work.


----------

